# H dark angels army W £££



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

For sale only, buyer pays tracked postage. I am not splitting.

Dark angels army. Also included is ltd ed codex with certificate.

Painted to a good standard:

Company master (converted)
Ltd ed chaplain
Command squad
Tactical squad
Tactical squad
Devestator squad
5 terminators
6 Ravenwing bikes
Rhino
Rhino
Razorback

Part painted or undercoated.

Assault squad (10 man)
6 more bikes
3 black knights
Dark talon- no stand, cracked canopy, wings seperate for ease of transport.

I will only accept good offers, please don't insult me. Sad to see this go but needs must.


----------

